# Random Questions



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Its been kinda slow on the boards so i thought id take the opportunity to ask some random questions. First: What is this? and is the crack in a problem? Should I replace it with a filter and plug the spot on the intake manifold, should i replace the tube, or... stop picking at everything? :loser: 










Also, I know this is my pop off valve, but is it cracked open or somethin?










Finally, what is a pcv valve?

I appreciate your help in my never ending quest for knowledge.. Everyone has to start somewhere right


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Xorti7 said:


> Its been kinda slow on the boards so i thought id take the opportunity to ask some random questions. First: What is this? and is the crack in a problem? Should I replace it with a filter and plug the spot on the intake manifold, should i replace the tube, or... stop picking at everything? :loser:


New hose is less than one of those cheap filters and a plug for the PCV hole. And your car will pass emissions inspection with the hose while it won't with the filter and plug.


Xorti7 said:


> Also, I know this is my pop off valve, but is it cracked open or somethin?


Looks normal to me.


Xorti7 said:


> Finally, what is a pcv valve?
> 
> I appreciate your help in my never ending quest for knowledge.. Everyone has to start somewhere right


PCV: Positive Crankcase Ventilation. - sucks crankcase gasses into engine to be burnt instead of polluting the atmosphere with the noxious and carcinogenic fumes.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Why wont it pass emissions? I friend has a honda civic 96' with the hose just completely missing. The person she bought it from changed most of the intake piping and there was no place for the hose to go. She ended up just puting a filter on the outlet off the valve cover.

Edit: Nevermind, the air is suppose to flow from the valve cover back into the intake right? A filter would do nothing... Or am i wrong?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

it won't pass visual inspection if you have it...


----------



## loserstench (Aug 12, 2005)

asleepz said:


> it won't pass visual inspection if you have it...



whats the mpg for these z's, or 240's or datsuns? i heard its like a kid sucking soda through a straw.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I'd say with a heavy foot around the city 5-8MPG

Highway 20-24MPG

This is at 10 PSI on a turboed Z...


----------



## loserstench (Aug 12, 2005)

asleepz said:


> Well I'd say with a heavy foot around the city 5-8MPG
> 
> Highway 20-24MPG
> 
> This is at 10 PSI on a turboed Z...


5-8? how? busses get more than that.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Heavy feet and open air BOVs can do amazing things.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

loserstench said:


> 5-8? how? busses get more than that.


Buses are also diesel.......


----------



## loserstench (Aug 12, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Buses are also diesel.......


not all.

diesel z anyone?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

loserstench said:


> not all.
> 
> diesel z anyone?



Yes... Now-a-days all public transportation and most nice buses are diesel.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

asleepz said:


> Yes... Now-a-days all public transportation and most nice buses are diesel.


Last time I saw a gas powered bus was in the early 80s...... An actual public transportation bus. Which I was assuming he was talking about.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

BTW, my '02 Grand Cherokee got exactly 2 mpg realtime in full throttle in 1st and 2nd gear. Buses get maybe 12-13 at cruise.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I could get upwards of 28-30mpg cruising on the highway in my 86T. In town I could get around 19-20mpg with alittle bit of fun involved.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

loserstench said:


> not all.
> 
> diesel z anyone?


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4565917860


----------



## loserstench (Aug 12, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4565917860



i meant more school buses.

how rare is that turbo diesel z?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

loserstench said:


> i meant more school buses.
> 
> how rare is that turbo diesel z?


It's a 1-off, if you read the description.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> It's a 1-off, if you read the description.


I guess it's true. No one reads any more. Only look at the pretty pictures.

The internet is breeding a new world of stupidity and bringing laziness to a whole new level.


----------



## loserstench (Aug 12, 2005)

i did not know it was easy to just swap a diesel engine in the z's.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

loserstench said:


> i did not know it was easy to just swap a diesel engine in the z's.


Do you really think it was easy? :loser:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

loserstench said:


> i did not know it was easy to just swap a diesel engine in the z's.


About as easy as any other swap......... In other words, a few hundred hours of time and several thousand dollars.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

in other words...

no one that will ever ask the question about how difficult it was to swap will ever be able to perform the swap themselves.

if you have to ask for step-bystep directions, you have no business being under the hood of your Z car. Just forget about it.


----------



## J_Feicht (Aug 16, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Buses are also diesel.......


every bus around my house is LNG... i haven't seen a diesel bus since i went to canada... and before canada... _it's been years._


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

J_Feicht said:


> every bus around my house is LNG... i haven't seen a diesel bus since i went to canada... and before canada... _it's been years._


All the ones around here are diesel. Some of them are also turbo diesel. Fast as all heck, for a bus.


----------



## loserstench (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbdwn: if by any you mean all then not all swaps take that long or that much. but is that z the only record of a diesel, no one has heard of such a thing before.


"asleepz Quote
Yes... Now-a-days all public transportation and most nice buses are diesel. "

haha. :loser:


----------



## J_Feicht (Aug 16, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> All the ones around here are diesel. Some of them are also turbo diesel. Fast as all heck, for a bus.


Where are you from? i guess we're supposed to be proud of our clean burning buses. and they haul ass when they want to... oh the glory of having a huge engine... lots of torque.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

J_Feicht said:


> Where are you from? i guess we're supposed to be proud of our clean burning buses. and they haul ass when they want to... oh the glory of having a huge engine... lots of torque.


 Read the sidebar. It's no big secret where I am located. All the city buses here since the early 80s have been diesel. NA gas engines simply don't do well at 5500 feet of altitude, even the big ones......


----------



## J_Feicht (Aug 16, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> NA gas engines simply don't do well at 5500 feet of altitude, even the big ones......


By "NA gas engines" are you saying Natrually aspirated? because you can still turbo a Natural Gas engine. so by saying having a non-forced induction engine in your buses wouldn't do you're not exactly challenging the Liquid Natural Gas bus.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

J_Feicht said:


> By "NA gas engines" are you saying Natrually aspirated? because you can still turbo a Natural Gas engine. so by saying having a non-forced induction engine in your buses wouldn't do you're not exactly challenging the Liquid Natural Gas bus.


There were a couple of LNG buses running around for a few years, but never caught on for some reason here. You could tell the LNG buses from the regular buses because they were a lot quieter. The regular city buses are quite loud, and from the black smoke you can tell they are diesel.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok i jsut saw that ebay thingy

thats a t-top one rgiht? is it easy to remove the 'chrome' molding on the sides? i love how smooth those flow with the body


----------

